# Programma per addominali



## de sica (18 Agosto 2014)

Ciao ragazzi, anche se l'estate si avvia verso la sua fine, avrei bisogno di un enorme favore 
Mi piacerebbe conoscere un programma serio per sviluppare gli addominali, tutti, che siano alti, bassi od obliqui 
E ovviamente anche la "dieta" o programma nutrizionale da seguire per favorire la loro uscita ahahah

Se qualcuno di voi ha esperienze in questo ambito e vuole darmi una mano, gliene sarei molto grato. Al momento faccio solo della corsa, e qualche esercizio banale ma senza risultati. E vorrei evitare di andare in palestra se possibile


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Agosto 2014)

.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Agosto 2014)

Io ho sviluppato ottimi addominali molto bassi, estremamente pronunciati a guscio di tartaruga.
ricetta: molta birra e carboidrati, pasta o pane indifferentemente
aiuta molto anche una vita sedentaria


----------



## de sica (18 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io ho sviluppato ottimi addominali molto bassi, estremamente pronunciati a guscio di tartaruga.
> ricetta: molta birra e carboidrati, pasta o pane indifferentemente
> aiuta molto anche una vita sedentaria



La pasta, la pizza e la birra è una tecnica che ho provato anch'io, svariate volte.
Anche in piena notte, giusto per aumentare i carboidrati


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io ho sviluppato ottimi addominali molto bassi, estremamente pronunciati a guscio di tartaruga.
> ricetta: molta birra e carboidrati, pasta o pane indifferentemente
> aiuta molto anche una vita sedentaria



La parte sbagliata del guscio.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> La pasta, la pizza e la birra è una tecnica che ho provato anch'io, svariate volte.
> Anche in piena notte, giusto per aumentare i carboidrati



A parte le battute non so dirti molto, da quel poco che sapevo gli addominali sono l'unico muscolo che può essere allenato anche in giorni consecutivi. Però aspetterei qualcuno di esperto.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Agosto 2014)

Cerca su FB e Youtube Umberto Miletto e i suoi vari programmi. E' un ottimo personal trainer. Io faccio anche palestra, però devo dire che quando ho impegni, i suoi consigli mi sono utili per allenarmi a casa. Prova 

Ps: ovviamente se non fai un'alimentazione giusta, è tutto inutile l'allenamento.


----------



## de sica (19 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cerca su FB e Youtube Umberto Miletto e i suoi vari programmi. E' un ottimo personal trainer. Io faccio anche palestra, però devo dire che quando ho impegni, i suoi consigli mi sono utili per allenarmi a casa. Prova
> 
> Ps: ovviamente se non fai un'alimentazione giusta, è tutto inutile l'allenamento.



Infatti quello che mi serviva più che gli esercizi specifici, era un consiglio sull'alimentazione giusta da fare.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Infatti quello che mi serviva più che gli esercizi specifici, era un consiglio sull'alimentazione giusta da fare.



Allora devi consultare un dietologo, cioe' uno specialista.


----------



## Dexter (19 Agosto 2014)

Togli i carboidrati e puoi pure non allenarli. Non è tutta salute ma è il metodo piu easy


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Agosto 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Togli i carboidrati e puoi pure non allenarli. Non è tutta salute ma è il metodo piu easy



Bel consiglio


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Agosto 2014)

In effetti c'è il metodo dukan che funziona, ma non tutti lo reggono, bisogna farlo con grande attenzione


----------



## Dexter (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bel consiglio



Scherzi a parte ,difficilmente crepi ed i danni sono relativi, lo ha fatto pure mi nonna di 60 anni per dire. Basta una ricarica settimanale in cui in un giorno di carboidrati ne mangi tanti, od al limite puoi mangiarne in piccole quantità tutti i giorni a colazione  se non vi sta bene passate per vie illegali, ab rocket o fantomatiche pasticche di erbe non fanno una cippa purtroppo


----------



## Aldo (26 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, anche se l'estate si avvia verso la sua fine, avrei bisogno di un enorme favore
> Mi piacerebbe conoscere un programma serio per sviluppare gli addominali, tutti, che siano alti, bassi od obliqui
> E ovviamente anche la "dieta" o programma nutrizionale da seguire per favorire la loro uscita ahahah
> 
> Se qualcuno di voi ha esperienze in questo ambito e vuole darmi una mano, gliene sarei molto grato. Al momento faccio solo della corsa, e qualche esercizio banale ma senza risultati. E vorrei evitare di andare in palestra se possibile



Dipende da tanti fattori. Comunque non sentire quelli che dicono di non assumere carboidrati, è importante assumere carboidrati 3-4 ore prima dell'allenamento, devi fare una dieta proteica comunque, mangiare pasti ricchi di proteine, poche quantità ma spesso, non ha senso mangiare tipo mezzo Kg di petto di pollo tutto in una volta perchè il corpo umano non riesce ad assumere più di un tot di proteine in una sola volta.

Comunque mangia a volontà carboidrati e proteine per sei mesi, esercizi sugli addominali quasi tutti i giorni, non fare corsa, evita alcol grassi e bibite gassate, passati sei mesi fai altri due mesi cercando di mangiare "poco" e facendo corsa e altri esercizi cardio.

Prima parte si formano gli addominali ma non si vedono, seconda parte si asciuga il corpo e vengono fuori gli addominali, ti conviene iniziare la seconda parte ad aprile e fai maggio e giugno, così sei messo bene in estate.


----------



## Canonista (26 Agosto 2014)

Piedi sotto al termosifone, cuscino sotto al sedere e pedalare!

Quando arriverai a farne serie da 50 filati senza sentire dolore...avrai degli spuntoni d'acciaio sulla pancia


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Settembre 2014)

Quello che sto facendo io per gli addominali consiste in:
fare in totale 30 minuti di tapis roulant, e ogni 5 minuti (a circa 8,5/9km/h) fermarsi e fare 3 serie di 20 crunch inversi con 30 secondi di pausa tra una serie e l'altra.
Fare così per 6 volte in totale, cioè dopo ogni 5 minuti di corsa, farsi 3x20 crunch inversi.
In totale sono 360 crunch.
Questa cosa la faccio per 3 volte a settimana, cioè Lunedì (dopo petto), Mercoledì (dopo spalle) e Venerdì (dopo gambe).


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2014)

Scarpe, orologio e 30 minuti al giorno, passando a passeggiate a corsa. Se hai un cardiofrequenzimetro sarebbe top ma è fase pro quella  dopo questo fai serie da 50-100 addominali finché non scoppi. Ah, per ogni 30 ripetizioni di crunch io consiglio sempre di fare 10 di dorsali.

Sull'alimentazione lascia perdere le diete del momento, mangia tutto e in modo svariato, sarebbe ottimo non mangiare nello stesso giorno le stesse cose. Bevi meno, non fumare. La dieta mediterranea è ricca di carboidrati, va bene mangiarne di meno ma eliminarli è sballlliato.

Certo, meglio bere spritz e birra però per cuccare questo e altro


----------

